

Facebook Cassandra Architecture and Design [login required] - timf
http://www.new.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=540974400803#/video/video.php?v=540974400803

======
timf
Annoying to login, I had to activate the facebook account I have not used nor
will really use.

But this is interesting stuff.

See an outline here:

[http://perspectives.mvdirona.com/2009/02/07/FacebookCassandr...](http://perspectives.mvdirona.com/2009/02/07/FacebookCassandraArchitectureAndDesign.aspx)

" _Facebook uses Cassandra as email search system where, as of last summer,
they had 25TB and over 100m mailboxes._ "

Talk length: 1h 1m 16s

